# Resources bubble?



## resourceboom (30 April 2007)

So we are having a resources boom due to China and maybe India and Brazil economic and building growth, but resource stocks (apart from some of the speccies and some uranium) are still valued quite reasonably relative to resource prices.  Does anyone predict there will be a overexcuberant bubble in stocks where p/e get slightly crazy ala 1987 / internet bubble etc ?? If so what timeframe?

Or instead will resources just eventually peak and drop off causing a soft landing in resource stocks?


----------



## BREND (30 April 2007)

resourceboom said:


> So we are having a resources boom due to China and maybe India and Brazil economic and building growth, but resource stocks (apart from some of the speccies and some uranium) are still valued quite reasonably relative to resource prices.  Does anyone predict there will be a overexcuberant bubble in stocks where p/e get slightly crazy ala 1987 / internet bubble etc ?? If so what timeframe?
> 
> Or instead will resources just eventually peak and drop off causing a soft landing in resource stocks?




There is no bubble, though base metal prices are up, inventory has a big drawdown. And if you are talking about mining stocks, their valuations are so cheap!


----------



## nizar (30 April 2007)

resourceboom said:


> So we are having a resources boom due to China and maybe India and Brazil economic and building growth, but resource stocks (apart from some of the speccies and some uranium) are still valued quite reasonably relative to resource prices.  Does anyone predict there will be a overexcuberant bubble in stocks where p/e get slightly crazy ala 1987 / internet bubble etc ?? If so what timeframe?
> 
> Or instead will resources just eventually peak and drop off causing a soft landing in resource stocks?




Agree with BREND.
THough i do think we will have a bubble, eventually, but not yet,


----------

